# Need Help Identifying Model of Argus Film Camera



## EmmaMarie (May 21, 2017)

I found this Argus in an antique store the other day and was considering purchasing it. There were no clear model indicators on it and I haven't been able to find it online. The lens is a f/3.5 50mm Coated Cintar. If anyone knows the model, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Dave442 (May 21, 2017)

Well, it looks 80% like the Argus C44 that I used for a number of years. Yours does not have the focusing wheel and it looks like a fixed lens and not interchangeable and not rangefinder. But the body and the leather case are the same, as is the shutter speed settings, film counter, wind and rewind knobs. These cameras did not have a light meter so just use a handheld meter to help in setting the shutter speed and aperture.  

That looks like the Argus 21. It could be a nice simple camera to use for film.


----------



## webestang64 (May 21, 2017)

It does look like a 21..............Argus 21 info to help idenify...   http://www.arguscg.org/documents/model21.pdf


----------

